# Sex my new banded Leucs



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, I made a trade for a pair of banded leucs. Age and specific lineage info is not available though I believer they are near 1 year otw.

Sexing would be great. I've only had them about two weeks. No calling heard. 

Frog 1:



















Frog 2:



















I have plenty of additional pictures. Never posted in the ID subboard so any advice on picture angles/key features would be appreciated. I tried to get a natural pose photo and one showing the toepads.

I'm not aware of any banded leucomelas other than the Guyana banded. Should I conclude these are Guyana banded then?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello Fellow Texan. 
IMO Leucs are VERY hard to sex, I have 2 bandeds close to 13 months old now and no calling.
Try playing some recorded calls and see if you can get calling.
There are several recordings on MistKing.com.

-Beth


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Looks like two males to me.


----------

